# Tetanus Shot Question



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2007)

(Hello from a newbie to the Health Forum)

Okay, it's been about 13 years since I last had a tetanus shot, and I know they're only supposed to be good for 10.

My question is: Are they really necessary?

I handle a lot of stuff in the course of my job, and usually get about one or two blood-drawing scratches a week, but what I don't know is how high the likelihood of developing tetanus is.

I've always been one to under-medicate, rather than over (thus my not having gotten a flu shot for a good couple of decades), so I would like to go into this with open eyes.

After 20 years without a doctor, I now have one again, and am able to get this shot, but I really don't know if it matters.


Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## jamie (Nov 16, 2007)

Well...I have to say, this is one time I would just go ahead and get the shot. I am not getting a flu shot and am terrible about undermedicating as well...but tetanus bacteria is so common, and the fact that it is sometimes fatal and can be prevented with this little vaccination makes me say go for it.

I actually had another one just a few weeks ago after a foot injury. Hurt like a mother initially, but then I was all good. Woohoo yay for tetanus shots.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 16, 2007)

Get it, please. Tetanus can be prevented, but, as far as I know, it can't be cured, and it is almost invariably fatal. It is also horribly painful, so this is one you really don't want to take chances with.


----------



## Half Full (Nov 16, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> (Hello from a newbie to the Health Forum)
> 
> Okay, it's been about 13 years since I last had a tetanus shot, and I know they're only supposed to be good for 10.
> 
> ...



I concur with the general consensus, get the shot! Especially since you are at risk from your job - in this case, better safe than sorry!

If you've had any surgery in the 13 years since you last had a shot, you might have gotten one then, btw.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, then, I'll set up something.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm due next year. i'm already miserable. 

those shots incapacitate me. i get a sore arm i can't do much with for at least a solid month.

no clue what that's about, but my father (we have similar make ups) doesn't tolerate them well, either.

anyone else?


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2007)

So what to do if I cannot remember the last time I had one -- could be 5 years, could be 10? Is it worth getting again even if it hasn't been the allotted amount of time in-between?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the booster time frame is ten years -- at least that's what we tell our patients. OTOH, you're "talking" to someone who had a very rare, nearly fatal reaction to a tetanus vaccine as a child so... yeah, not my favorite thing.

But for most normal people (read: not me) it's really safe, and very effective. Tetanus isn't common, and tetanus globulin is available, but I probably wouldn't chance it if I thought I'd be exposed at all. Even "anti-immunization" me (see Hyde Park) had her kids vaccinated against tetanus because they play with horses (in the appropriate, dressage and jumping, blue ribbon way, not the Catherine the Great way).


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 17, 2007)

When you go for your shot I would suggest asking the nurse if she can warm the hypo between her hands for a bit..It helps warm the med and seem to help ease the pain from your arm the next day...Nothing hurts worse then cold meds in an area of your body..Hurts like a___ yea just like that!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm due next year. i'm already miserable.
> 
> those shots incapacitate me. i get a sore arm i can't do much with for at least a solid month.
> 
> ...



I'm due for boosters for a bunch of vaccinations and I'm getting creeped out. Rabies was the worst but hopefully I'll still be producing enough antibodies that I won't need another course. My side effects tend to last between a few hours and a week, although the shorter the side effect the worse it is. If I feel really terrible after an injection I know that it'll be gone by the end of the day.

Have to get a yellow fever one for a trip I've planned at the end of next year. Do not want.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

In my opinion, not getting the flu shot and ending up with the flu is a whole lot worse than not getting your tetanus shot and then ending up like this guy...







And the whole process is not fun at all. 

Same with the HPV vaccine thats out. It's causing this whole controversy about teens having sex. When it comes down to it, wouldn't you vaccinate your daughter against one of the top killers of women?

I'll get off my nursing school soap box now... 

BTW- if you have problems tolerating shots, you should take Tylenol before getting the shot. I'm not sure how all offices handle that, but at the office I work for, we have to make sure you don't have a fever before giving a shot. In that case, bring the Tylenol with you to the office and take a dose after they get your temperature. After the shot, make sure you move the extremity and you can also use warm compresses over the injection site.

Tina- if you can't remember your last dose, you can get tetanus titers drawn to check your antibody levels.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank goodness tetanus is extremely rare these days and even more rarely fatal. In the reading I did, an average of 43 cases each year in the US occurred, mostly in IV drug users (from contaminated heroin) and diabetics. I'd definitely recommend that anyone who gets a puncture wound -- regardless of their tetanus status -- consider getting a booster or TIG at that time since that type of wound is particularly dangerous in terms of tetanus (and any other anaerobic bacteria). Clostridium tetani is a pretty tough bacteria, but it's also an anaerobic one, often found in manure; it's not really found much in urban areas, but rather in farms, which is why my horseback riding kids got immunized. So, depending on your lifestyle, some people are more likely to come across it than others. 

Because of my reaction, I won't get another tetanus shot, but I'll sure as heck get prophylactic treatment if I get another puncture wound. In fact last year when my friend's cat savaged me, it was a big concern but rather than tetanus, I ended up with a nasty case of cellulitis within hours of the incident and ended up on antibiotics. Speaking of which, the reason tetanus deaths and permanent complications are so rare these days is because of the availability of kick ass antibiotics and TIG. Both are excellent treatments if someone does get tetanus (whether or not they're vaccinated -- and yes, you can still get it, even if you're vaccinated). So it's not like tetanus = death in the average healthy person. But yeah, if I were diabetic? I'd be particularly concerned.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

can i just elect to bypass it? do i have to take real tylenol (what is that stuff? what's the generic?)? should i take a full dose right before? what if my arm hurts and i don't want to move it? why does it hurt for a month? haven't they put it in a patch yet? who wats to hold me?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tylenol? It's just an over the counter pain medication/fever reducer. Take a full dose right before- it comes in liquid or pill form, whichever is easier for you. If your arm hurts and you don't want to move it, you'll just have to suck it up and move it a little. The more you move it, the better. Why does it hurt for a month? I dunno... maybe you're just weird.  They haven't put in a patch yet. I'll hold your hand if you need


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got a tetanus shot in August after a foot injury and my arm only hurt for about a week. I'm also terrified of needles, the nurse had to sneak up on me. However, its better than the alternative. 

Get your shot.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 19, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Tylenol? It's just an over the counter pain medication/fever reducer.



Generic name: Acetaminophen.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> Why does it hurt for a month?



Maybe the person delivering the needle hit a nerve cluster.

I've never experienced more than momentary pain from this shot, but everyone's different.

Your next tetanus shot may not hurt as much as your past experience may lead you to believe.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Maybe the person delivering the needle hit a nerve cluster.
> 
> I've never experienced more than momentary pain from this shot, but everyone's different.
> 
> Your next tetanus shot may not hurt as much as your past experience may lead you to believe.



the shot doesn't hurt, really. it's the next month! my father is the same way and he's 40000 years old. I had one w/in the last 10 years, Free. I'd hope it'd be different, but i don't suspect it will be.

we both lose good use of an arm for a month and it hurts like hell. Now, you can come hold me, or you can just accept that i'm right.

your choice!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> Now, you can come hold me, or you can just accept that i'm right.
> 
> your choice!




*Oh, come ON, now...*












..why not both?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Jes- your dad is 40000 yrs old? I guess those immunizations paid off...


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Jes- your dad is 40000 yrs old? I guess those immunizations paid off...



he totally is.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm due next year. i'm already miserable.
> 
> those shots incapacitate me. i get a sore arm i can't do much with for at least a solid month.
> 
> ...



I had a tetanus injection when I was about 20... following a dog bite on my hand. I had the injection into my right upper thigh a couple of hours later whilst in the operating theatre having my hand stitched. Within a minute my thigh was burning, there was a bright red circular patch about the size of a large coin. Within an hour it was the size of a saucer and by the time I got home my entire thigh was bright red and burning hot. . I had to put towels soaked in iced water then wrung out, on my leg for days and it was sore for about two weeks. I was recommended not to have a tetanus injection again because of the reaction.


----------

